# GP for medical Report for Saudi Arabia Visa



## ESLguru

Hi,

I'm about to take up a teaching post in Saudi Arabia but i need to complete a medical report in order to apply for the visa. the problem is that many places are asking for a few hundred pounds for a report per person.

Does anyone know of a GP around London who will do a medical report for a reasonable fee?

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Joppa

ESLguru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to take up a teaching post in Saudi Arabia but i need to complete a medical report in order to apply for the visa. the problem is that many places are asking for a few hundred pounds for a report per person.
> 
> Does anyone know of a GP around London who will do a medical report for a reasonable fee?


Private doctors set their own fees, and NHS GPs too for non-statutory work for which there are no agreed fees. Going to your own GP is usually the best, as they have access to your medical record and is usually sympathetic to your request. I'd have thought for a simple report without requiring an examination, maybe £100 to £150?


----------



## ESLguru

ESLguru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to take up a teaching post in Saudi Arabia but i need to complete a medical report in order to apply for the visa. the problem is that many places are asking for a few hundred pounds for a report per person.
> 
> Does anyone know of a GP around London who will do a medical report for a reasonable fee?
> 
> Thanks and regards.


I need medical reports for my whole family and my NHS GP refuses to do it for the whole family. Why? I don't know. 
The cheapest quote I got was GBP 350 and the most expensive was GBP 875. Outrageous really.

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Joppa said:


> Private doctors set their own fees, and NHS GPs too for non-statutory work for which there are no agreed fees. Going to your own GP is usually the best, as they have access to your medical record and is usually sympathetic to your request. I'd have thought for a simple report without requiring an examination, maybe £100 to £150?




I am pretty certain you still need a valid HIV test certificate to be granted a work permit for KSA. Negative of course.


----------



## salamander

ESLguru said:


> I need medical reports for my whole family and my NHS GP refuses to do it for the whole family. Why? I don't know.
> The cheapest quote I got was GBP 350 and the most expensive was GBP 875. Outrageous really.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi ESL Guru,
I also need to complete the medical report for my work visa. The problem I have is that my old GP is in another part of the UK from my current house (I was living abroad before and so haven't used them in years). Transferring to a local GP can take 8 weeks apparently, so that won't work.

So I really want to do the medical privately.
Who did you use and how much did it cost?

Not many places seem to advertise it on the net:
Harleymedvisa = £325 for the medical, results in 24 hours
A&M Visas = £350 for the medical

That's all I could find.

Thanks,
D


----------



## salamander

salamander said:


> Not many places seem to advertise it on the net:
> Harleymedvisa = £325 for the medical, results in 24 hours
> A&M Visas = £350 for the medical
> 
> D


In terms of the private healthcare hospitals:
Bupa say they won't do it.
Spire didn't return my call.
BMI say it will cost about £600!


----------



## salamander

Ok, I know this would be better posted somewhere else but not sure what the best place is.

I want to help people get here as quickly as they can. So, having already completed the process here's the insiders guide as to what you need to do and how to do it to get your work visa.
This was to teach in a uni here in Saudi, and I come from the UK:


1) Provide signed letters on headed paper from previous employers that state the start and end dates of all your teaching contracts. 
They said they wanted this to calculate my salary.
After a bit of complaint they allowed me to provide copies that were printed, signed and scanned in the countries in which I had taught previously then were emailed to me.
2) Provide scans of all qualifications.
3) Accept the offer, or negotiate. (May take a couple of weeks)

3b) Now you can start the medical check process. Your GP can complete the form, get it from the Saudi Embassy in UK website. Probably costs around £25 per person, because the form asks for Past Medical History. It does not ask for current tests, or for a fully completed application. You will have to take STD and TB tests in Saudi before you get your Iqama anyway, so they don't care about these on the Medical Check form!!

Once you have this completed send it to the FCO in Milton Keynes (the address on the Saudi Embassy website is old and not correct. Look on the FCO website).

The FCO will send an email to your GP to ask them to confirm their registration or something. Apologise to your GP for this extra step (mine got very offended and only the junior admin staff replied to the email). Be nice = good things happen.

3c) Email all your old universities (not schools etc) to get them to confirm in an email that you took your degree/s at those times and with those end grades that are on your certificates. CELTA/DELTA, Trinity Cert/Dip etc is not included in this unless you did it at a uni. Cambridge want money for this and Trinity never replied to my email! It made no difference to my salary offer or payment that I didn't have their confirmation as these were not uni degrees.

4) Wait for the relevant ministry in Saudi to approve my employment (took one month)
5) Wait for the Saudi Cultural Attache (SCA) office in London to get the document from Saudi.
6) Send the FCO attested Medical Report and copies of your uni degrees (with the form from the SCA) to the SCA. Forward the emails from your uni confirming your degree to the SCA.
7) Get the visa request letter from the SCA

8) Complete the online work visa registration process, link on Saudi Embassy website.
N.B. For work visa click Single Entry (Iqama will later grant multiple entry)
N.B You have to pay TWICE on the website, e-number fee and visa processing fee. 
Print application and two proofs of payment.

9) Go to the Saudi Embassy in London with: your passport, attested medical, attested copies of qualifications (you keep it) and a copy of attested qualifications (you submit it), completed paper application, completed electronic application proof as listed above, passport photos, and a really big smile.
10) Go back to the Saudi Embassy a few days later to collect your passport with visa.
11) Scan the visa and visa stamp and email this to the SCA and your employer.

12) SCA will put you in contact with Saudia Airlines
13) Book your flight, email confirmation to your employer
14) Finished

This is my list of what I remember doing. You should not rely only on this. Double check everything with the Saudi Embassy website and the emails from SCA. 

From telephone interview to arrival in Saudi took me just over 3 months!
If I had known the information above, especially about medical and uni emails it would have taken me 1 month less!


And my old GP agreed to complete my medical even though I had moved out of the area. Why? Because I was nice.


----------



## chillax

*Thank you!*

Hi Salamander,

Excellent post - I have found it very useful so far.

I had a couple of questions and I thought you might be able to help since you have just been through this system:

At the end of the medical form it states:

"DO NOT SUBMIT X-RAYS AS THOSE MUST BE PRESENTED TO THE HEALTH AUTHORITIES IN SAUDI ARABIA ALONG WITH ONE CLEAR COPY OF THIS REPORT AND ALL TEST RESULTS."

What on earth does that mean? Do you have to get the X-rays done so that you can take them with you to Saudi? Also the HIV tests are they a necessity to?

My understanding from your post is that the GP looks at your medical history and fills the form accordingly without doing all these tests and that is sufficient - is that correct?

Thank you very much!


----------



## salamander

chillax said:


> Hi Salamander,
> 
> Excellent post - I have found it very useful so far.
> 
> I had a couple of questions and I thought you might be able to help since you have just been through this system:
> 
> At the end of the medical form it states:
> 
> "DO NOT SUBMIT X-RAYS AS THOSE MUST BE PRESENTED TO THE HEALTH AUTHORITIES IN SAUDI ARABIA ALONG WITH ONE CLEAR COPY OF THIS REPORT AND ALL TEST RESULTS."
> 
> What on earth does that mean? Do you have to get the X-rays done so that you can take them with you to Saudi? Also the HIV tests are they a necessity to?
> 
> My understanding from your post is that the GP looks at your medical history and fills the form accordingly without doing all these tests and that is sufficient - is that correct?
> 
> Thank you very much!



Hi Chillax,
Are you from the USA? That is not on the UK form:
On the Saudi Embassy org uk website, Click on "Consulates Services" a new window opens. Then click on "Consulates Services" again and a drop down menu opens, then click "Consular Application Forms" and finally "medicalreport.jpg"

I didn't need to take that stuff with me. No one asked me for it or even mentioned it. 

In Saudi Arabia you will have to take a medical to get your Iqama. During this you will have a chest X-ray to check for TB. And you will have blood tests to check for STDs (including HIV) and you have a urine test (not sure what that was for).

Perhaps all this developed because some doctors refused to provide the X-rays or test results to their patients in the UK? More likely it developed because someone in Saudi realised that there was profit to be had by repeating tests inside the country, and then they no longer cared about those done outside. 

I am happy that it seems like people can find my post on the application process. I really didn't like the way that the guys from the visa processing firms behaved outside the embassy. I wouldn't want them handling my documents. So if I can help people to do it on their own then I am happy.

Good luck!
Salamander


----------



## chillax

Hi,

Thanks for your speedy response.

Yes I am from the UK and I did have the wrong form. I thought the Saudi Embassy doesnt allow individuals to go by themselves to the embassy and you had to appoint an agent? Thats what I keep getting told!

Also, was it the Enjaz system (MOFA's E-Service) that you are referring to? Do I just fill out one online for all my family members? (wife and 3 kids) - I am waiting for my visa numbers from the university. I just have the offer letter at the moment which I have accepted.

Im getting everything ready so that as soon as I have the visa numbers I can start doing the real work.

Many thanks for your valued help


----------



## salamander

chillax said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your speedy response.
> 
> Yes I am from the UK and I did have the wrong form. I thought the Saudi Embassy doesnt allow individuals to go by themselves to the embassy and you had to appoint an agent? Thats what I keep getting told!
> 
> Also, was it the Enjaz system (MOFA's E-Service) that you are referring to? Do I just fill out one online for all my family members? (wife and 3 kids) - I am waiting for my visa numbers from the university. I just have the offer letter at the moment which I have accepted.
> 
> Im getting everything ready so that as soon as I have the visa numbers I can start doing the real work.
> 
> Many thanks for your valued help


Hi Chillax,
I don't know about applying with family as well, sorry. Most of the teachers where I am had to wait months before their family could get visas to join them out here.

Who keeps giving you this info about having to use an agent? Agents?

Maybe with families you have to use an agent, but I doubt it.

Yes, I was referring to the enjaz system above as the online visa application service.

On the Saudi Embassy website it lists the times you can go there to apply for visas. I went in person, as did some other people. That was normal.

Their telephone helpline takes ages to get through to; but if you ask simple questions they can usually answer them. Try not to be put through to anyone as you can be put on hold for over 20 minutes (after waiting that long I just gave up).

If you need help from your uni or employer try to get a mobile number for someone. Landlines are not answered as often.

Good luck!


----------



## chillax

Hi Salamander,

sorry to keep bothering you.

I got my medical form back from my GP. He has put "not tested" next to HIV antibody and the anti HBe/s/c - my question is, do I need to get this testing done? Or do I just leave it as not tested?

Do you remember from your form if the saudis were ok with it saying not tested? I know I dont have any of these problems but the GP wont put N/A unless tests have been done.

From your knowledge what would be a major thing for them to not give you a visa?

Thank you once again


----------



## salamander

Hi Chillax,
My GP wrote "no record" next to it. That was accepted. There are no rules available to the public on what is accepted and what isn't. Really, I did ask when I did it. 

If you are still doing things ahead of time, (i.e. you are still waiting for the SCA to receive the info from Saudi) then this should make little difference to the timing. Send the medical record to the UK FCO (check their website for info on attesting documents) and try to apply with it as it is once all the other documents are ready.

If the Saudi Embassy refuses to accept it, (even though your doctor wrote "Fit for Employment" at the bottom and signed it) then you will have to pay someone like Harley Med Visa .co .uk to do the medical (cost earlier in this thread). Take their phone number with you when you go to pick up the visa. So, if your application is rejected then you can book a medical immediately.

That would only delay you by 2 days (1 day for medical results and 1 day for same day document attestation service at the FCO in London). You could go back to the Saudi Embassy with the new medical report in the morning 2 days after they said no to the previous one.

In my opinion, a potential delay of two days is better than spending about 350 pounds on all the tests to get a new & complete report that might not be needed.

It would be nice for future readers if you post info on what happened with this case. 

For me, I knew I was negative for STDs because I get myself tested every time I am back in the UK. I think it's an important part of being a responsible adult. It's free at STD clinics, even for foreigners -if they lie on the form. But those results are confidential, so they never get passed to GPs. And as I said, you will have to take the tests in Saudi anyway to get your Iqama -it's a mandatory step inside the country regardless of what your medical says.

Good luck!
Salamander


----------



## chillax

Hi Salamander,

once again thanks for the speedy response.

I will go back to the GP and ask them to change it to no record as that is more understandable instead of not tested.

I will update this same thread as things progress so that it is useful for others in the future. Once everything is on here ideally it should be moved to the Saudi Arabia thread.

Thanks and will keep you and the secret onlookers updated.


----------



## Joppa

I'm moving this thread now to the Middle East forum, as there is no dedicated Saudi Arabia forum.


----------



## kevinthegulf

I started my process in August last year, I was advised that they dont accept your GP, and the only approved doctors are in London.

Anyway for what its worth, I went to London, used Harley st Medical services, who also can do the visa process(wish I had used them as my lot were a bit slow)

When in Saudi I had to have another medical & Aids test (& stool sample- plan your day!!)
Its an expensive busines(325GBP) but not my cost, the medical in Saudi was 200SR

All part of the joys of being there, thankfully I lived in Bahrain, history now as I have moved 60 miles east


----------



## salamander

kevinthegulf said:


> I started my process in August last year, I was advised that they dont accept your GP, and the only approved doctors are in London.
> 
> Anyway for what its worth, I went to London, used Harley st Medical services, who also can do the visa process(wish I had used them as my lot were a bit slow)
> 
> When in Saudi I had to have another medical & Aids test (& stool sample- plan your day!!)
> Its an expensive busines(325GBP) but not my cost, the medical in Saudi was 200SR
> 
> All part of the joys of being there, thankfully I lived in Bahrain, history now as I have moved 60 miles east


Hi Kevinthegulf,
I presume a visa processing company told you that they only accept Drs in London?

Basically, if the UK FCO has verified your GP before then they will complete the attestation within a day from Milton Keynes and post it back to you. If they haven't verified your GP before, they will email them and when they get the reply they will complete the attestation. That's what I wrote earlier in this thread and it happened to me in Nov/Dec 2012.

These visa companies are obviously in it for the money, they charge an absolute fortune. And the only reason they are popular is that there is so little info out there for individuals to know what to do. That's why I started posting this info on here.

Of course, the lack of info just grows when you are in Saudi. But once everything is set up, (and you have completed all the paperwork at all the offices for the second or third time) life is much easier.

I only had to give blood & pee and have a chest Xray. No stool sample for my Iqama medical check in Saudi in January 2013. Probably this is something that varies between clinics. The fee in Saudi was 200SR; and 20SR for the driver who picked me up from my hotel and took me back then gave me the results a day later. I organised that through my hotel as my uni was clueless on the Iqama medical clinics.

Salamander


----------



## kevinthegulf

It was my staff that said to use a London Doctor, thats what they did, however the whole process is a mystery, our sponsor was not much help(other than the big boss's ID which swung it) however time was of the essence as I was only back in the UK for a couple of weeks.
I have to say that much of what happens is a mystery there, some days I have been issued a one week, or three week security pass, sometimes one day. 
My personal opinion is that everything depends on which side of the bed they got out of. I do not think there is a standard procedure
rgds


----------



## salamander

kevinthegulf said:


> It was my staff that said to use a London Doctor, thats what they did, however the whole process is a mystery, our sponsor was not much help(other than the big boss's ID which swung it) however time was of the essence as I was only back in the UK for a couple of weeks.
> I have to say that much of what happens is a mystery there, some days I have been issued a one week, or three week security pass, sometimes one day.
> My personal opinion is that everything depends on which side of the bed they got out of. I do not think there is a standard procedure
> rgds


Hi Kevinthegulf,
Yeah, many things are a mystery here! What's odd is that some of the expats who have been here for years end up being just as mysterious/useless as some of the bureaucracy. Sometimes you have to ask multiple times in multiple places to discover that there was a simple solution to the problem that everyone knew all along!
I hope your new posting is less of a hassle!
Salamander


----------



## chillax

Hi Salamander,

I have finally been given the go ahead from the Saudi Attache to submit the paperwork. I am sending my BA (not related) and MA (related field) certificate copies to the attache along with the rest of the documentation that they need. Is it a good idea to send my CELTA certificate as well? I think you said Cambridge wanted to charge you for this? If I dont get it attested would it affect my salary once in Saudi?

Did they post the documents back to you? How long did they take?

Thank you!


----------



## salamander

chillax said:


> Hi Salamander,
> 
> I have finally been given the go ahead from the Saudi Attache to submit the paperwork. I am sending my BA (not related) and MA (related field) certificate copies to the attache along with the rest of the documentation that they need. Is it a good idea to send my CELTA certificate as well? I think you said Cambridge wanted to charge you for this? If I dont get it attested would it affect my salary once in Saudi?
> 
> Did they post the documents back to you? How long did they take?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Chillax,
In Saudi they were not interested in the fact that my CELTA was not attested. Of course this would be something that is relevant at the institutional level. So it did not affect my salary at my institution, but that may not be the same at yours. 

They took a copy of the attested copies of my degrees and the originals for all my qualifications in Saudi. So you still have to take all the originals with you to Saudi anyway.

But I hope you followed my advice and emailed your old unis before you sent the copies to the cultural attache. As I mentioned that will save you about a week of waiting for your old unis to reply. The cultural attache only sends you the next step after they get the emails from your old unis.

As usual, good luck!
Salamander


----------



## salamander

*Update?*

Hi Chillax,

Did everything work out with your visa? Are you here in Saudi now?

Hope all's well,
Salamander


p.s. Did anyone else find this thread useful?
Or does anyone want to add something?
Or does anyone want to ask a question about it?


----------



## Gradgirl13

salamander said:


> Hi Chillax,
> 
> Did everything work out with your visa? Are you here in Saudi now?
> 
> Hope all's well,
> Salamander
> 
> 
> p.s. Did anyone else find this thread useful?
> Or does anyone want to add something?
> Or does anyone want to ask a question about it?


Hi Salamander,

Hope all is well. I'm a newbie here and just thought I'd say hi and tell you that I found your post useful.:clap2: I'm still awaiting for my visa number and the Saudi authorities to approve the employment, which I've been told will be approx 3 weeks. So far I visited my GP and have the medical report completed. I can confirm that I paid £20 so the range is probably between £20-£25 as you stated. I also complete the online application for the FCO, paid £30 and sent that off. 

As I'm working down your list, I'd like to ask you more clarification about the contact of old uni. Do I simply just contact the registrar and ask them to send me an email confirming my grades and degree earned? I already have an official transcript (PDF and paper based) of my MA ( I previously paid £10 for this when I was considering applying for a Phd) Will this suffice for the cultural attache and is it an actual email?

Hope to hear from you soon.

Cheers 

Gradgirl


----------



## salamander

Gradgirl13 said:


> Hi Salamander,
> 
> Hope all is well. I'm a newbie here and just thought I'd say hi and tell you that I found your post useful.:clap2: I'm still awaiting for my visa number and the Saudi authorities to approve the employment, which I've been told will be approx 3 weeks. So far I visited my GP and have the medical report completed. I can confirm that I paid £20 so the range is probably between £20-£25 as you stated. I also complete the online application for the FCO, paid £30 and sent that off.
> 
> As I'm working down your list, I'd like to ask you more clarification about the contact of old uni. Do I simply just contact the registrar and ask them to send me an email confirming my grades and degree earned? I already have an official transcript (PDF and paper based) of my MA ( I previously paid £10 for this when I was considering applying for a Phd) Will this suffice for the cultural attache and is it an actual email?
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gradgirl



Hi Gradgirl,

I had 3 old unis to contact and each one had their own procedures  If you have a quick search through the alumni or registry section of your uni/s you can probably find out who to contact or maybe a specific procedure. Basically as you said, contact them and ask for an email that confirms your degree/s. I think I requested that the email be sent to me and the SCA at the same time -but not all of my unis managed that so I forwarded the emails on. I think they want to see the "Blah".ac.uk in an email as a kind of proof.

One of my unis emailed me a letter as an attachment that confirmed my degree. The other two just sent emails. Two were from registries and one was from the admin staff for my degree. All three were accepted.

I also had the paper transcript of my uni records, but this is not what the SCA is looking for. In Saudi everything goes easiest when you follow the exact path set out for you (even when everyone knows it is not the best path  ). I think if you wait until the SCA contacts you and then you ask if a different method is ok, you will wait a few days before being told that it is not ok. Get the emails and then that will be ok. 

Hope that helps,
Good luck!

Salamander


----------



## Gradgirl13

salamander said:


> Hi Gradgirl,
> 
> I had 3 old unis to contact and each one had their own procedures  If you have a quick search through the alumni or registry section of your uni/s you can probably find out who to contact or maybe a specific procedure. Basically as you said, contact them and ask for an email that confirms your degree/s. I think I requested that the email be sent to me and the SCA at the same time -but not all of my unis managed that so I forwarded the emails on. I think they want to see the "Blah".ac.uk in an email as a kind of proof.
> 
> One of my unis emailed me a letter as an attachment that confirmed my degree. The other two just sent emails. Two were from registries and one was from the admin staff for my degree. All three were accepted.
> 
> I also had the paper transcript of my uni records, but this is not what the SCA is looking for. In Saudi everything goes easiest when you follow the exact path set out for you (even when everyone knows it is not the best path  ). I think if you wait until the SCA contacts you and then you ask if a different method is ok, you will wait a few days before being told that it is not ok. Get the emails and then that will be ok.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> Good luck!
> 
> Salamander


Hi Salamander 
Thanks for the info. It was quite easy and straight forward to get the emails from uni. They are both to whom it may concern and were sent directly to me- so just on standby. I'm still awaiting the visa number from Saudi.

I just have a couple of questions:

1) Will the SCA automatically contact me when they get the info from employers in Saudi?

2) I got a reply from the FCO which states that they have to verify the GP signature and they can't process it as yet. Is that standard? In any case,I've contacted my GP receptionist and informed her to look out for an email/call from them. It an take up to 20 days according to the FCOemail.

Already I'm appreciating the UK system and way of doing things, which for the most part is efficient. Dreading the bureaucracy I've heard so much about in SA.

Btw Were you reimbursed for the costs - i.e. medical report, FCO legalisation etc? 

Cheers
Gradgirl


----------



## salamander

Gradgirl13 said:


> Hi Salamander
> Thanks for the info. It was quite easy and straight forward to get the emails from uni. They are both to whom it may concern and were sent directly to me- so just on standby. I'm still awaiting the visa number from Saudi.
> 
> I just have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Will the SCA automatically contact me when they get the info from employers in Saudi?
> 
> 2) I got a reply from the FCO which states that they have to verify the GP signature and they can't process it as yet. Is that standard? In any case,I've contacted my GP receptionist and informed her to look out for an email/call from them. It an take up to 20 days according to the FCOemail.
> 
> Already I'm appreciating the UK system and way of doing things, which for the most part is efficient. Dreading the bureaucracy I've heard so much about in SA.
> 
> Btw Were you reimbursed for the costs - i.e. medical report, FCO legalisation etc?
> 
> Cheers
> Gradgirl




Hi Gradgirl,

I think in theory the SCA automatically contacts people. I called them. Maybe you should too.
They are not the same as the Saudi Embassy. Their website is in Arabic, but if you use Google Chrome as your browser it will automatically translate the website for you.

Anyway, you need this bit: ?????? ??????? | ???????? ???????? ?? ???????? | UKSACB

So you can see the the SCA phone number is: 0203 2497000. That is the main number for the switchboard.

When you call them you should expect it to take at least 30 mins to get through. That is not a joke. Really, sit in a comfy chair and wait on hold. There is 1 person that you need. He does everything connected to this, so everyone who wants a question answered calls him. He seems like a nice guy. I'm not going to tell you his name, direct number or email in case that has changed.

Although I didn't test this personally, I would guess that the best time to call would be just after 10am. That is the best time to call anyone in Saudi as they should have recently arrived at work and the next prayer is not until a little after noon.

You can tell him your name, number, email address and new employer. He will only contact you by email though I think. He has a couple of standard emails that he sends to everyone and they generally tell you what to do next. When he gets the visa info from Saudi, he will send you the first email. Fortunately, you have been following my instructions so you will complete everything faster than most people at this point.

As I mentioned in my very early instructions, the UK FCO want to verify GP signatures. I presume they skip this bit for the GPs that have done this before with them. What was odd was that they contacted my GP by email even though my GP only gave her phone number and postal address. So I guess the FCO already knows how to get access to info about the GPs from some database -so really they already know if they are real or not!

The FCO contacted my GP the day after they contacted me. Unfortunately she was on holiday at the time and then she was so angry that the FCO had emailed her that there was a delay with her reply. Luckily the admin staff replied on her behalf because they were nice to me. I presume this is why the FCO says it can take a while -they know GPs are busy and it takes a couple of days to get through their emails at the best of times and even longer when someone official gives them an order .

Reimbursed? No. I think there is exactly zero chance of that. I didn't even get reimbursed for the mandatory medical in Saudi (also mentioned earlier on); so I think everything you pay now is out of your pocket.

Good luck, and don't worry. Everyone you meet out here has gone through the same tough process and will join you in grumbling about it when you arrive 

Good luck!
Salamander


----------



## salamander

Sorry, that link became question marks for some reason. I will try again:
?????? ??????? | ???????? ???????? ?? ???????? | UKSACB

www. uksacb. org/contact

Hopefully at least one of those will show up


----------



## hippyheff

*visa processing time question*

Hi,

I just got offered a job in Saudi Arabia and have some general questions which I would like a human answer to as opposed to the robot-like responses I have been receiving.

Here is the dilemma: I live in Spain and have been told that I need to do the medical tests in the UK. The medical form on the Saudi website is completely different to the one my agent provided. I would need a day off work to fly back and get this done and then get it confirmed and then need to keep my passport to return to the UK on 27th June when my contract ends and then go on holiday on 6th July, would I get the visa on time between these dates from anyones experience?


----------



## kevinthegulf

My experience last year was my passport was at the embassy for amonth, although it was partially Ramadan & Eid during that time, it may be possible, but I would say you would be a brave man to rely on it. (dont even think about explaining your situation to them)rgds kev


----------



## hippyheff

Thanks so much, might have to take another job then to be on the safe side which starts late. Any experience of going to work at King Saudi university through an agency?


----------



## salamander

hippyheff said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got offered a job in Saudi Arabia and have some general questions which I would like a human answer to as opposed to the robot-like responses I have been receiving.
> 
> Here is the dilemma: I live in Spain and have been told that I need to do the medical tests in the UK. The medical form on the Saudi website is completely different to the one my agent provided. I would need a day off work to fly back and get this done and then get it confirmed and then need to keep my passport to return to the UK on 27th June when my contract ends and then go on holiday on 6th July, would I get the visa on time between these dates from anyones experience?



Hi Hippyheff,

Well, all along I have just given advice on the procedure that I followed and how that worked. I doubt that any of us can really answer your question with authority, and I also doubt that authorities will answer your question. It is not their job to regulate agents.

Some of what you have said might need more explanation though. You said that you have been told that you need to do the medical tests in the UK. Who told you that? 

You also said that the medical form on the official website is different from the form your agent provided. So did your agent provide you with the American form? I think Chillax had something like that happen earlier in this thread. It said something about not submitting X-rays with the form.

What services is your agent providing? Medical only? Medical + attestation? Medical + everything? Did they give you any timeframe for completion? 

If you still have a GP in the UK they can complete the form for you, no new tests required. I mentioned this earlier in the thread.

As far as I know Ramadan starts in July this year. So in theory that will not affect those dates you have mentioned. 

However, you say that you will return to the UK on June 27th. That's a Thursday. I only know what happened in London, are you from Scotland? (I can't see that page now). Maybe they have an embassy in Edinburgh, you would have to check.

You can only lodge a visa application in the morning in London. So presumably that would not be possible for you on the 27th. That leaves you with Friday 28th to lodge the application. They would probably not give it back on the Monday. So maybe you could get it on the Tuesday, but more likely the Wednesday. That would be Wednesday the 3rd of July. So, in theory, that would work out before Sat 6th July when you go on holiday.

However, everything else would need to be completed before you could lodge your visa application at the embassy. The medical & FCO attestation, the qualifications attestation, the approval from the SCA and whatever else I mentioned earlier in the thread.

If you have literally just got the offer and already accepted it then you will probably be waiting for the Saudi authorities to approve you for about a month. Of course this could vary. Maybe your employer has good 'wasta' -maybe they can make things happen quickly. After that acceptance the SCA will start their procedures. Maybe your agent can also speed things up? 

If it is a uni job you are coming for then I don't really see why they would be rushing to bring you here now. Many of the unis have finished teaching for the academic year, and more will have by July. The next academic year starts in August/September. So you would not be needed here until then. But maybe you are going on a big holiday in July/August. If it's not a uni job, then timeframes may be different from the info I can give.

As I said back on page 1 of this thread, it took me over 3 months to go from telephone interview to arrival in Saudi. Using the info I have provided could have made it take under 2 months. That's why I find it odd that so many job adverts talk about an immediate start. Some of them may get people here on business visas which they will have to renew (apparently this happens more in the Eastern areas as people have to cross into another country to renew them).

I would be really impressed if you could do everything in a month. If you do then it would be great of you could share your experiences with others in this thread.

Good Luck!
Salamander


----------



## salamander

kevinthegulf said:


> My experience last year was my passport was at the embassy for amonth, although it was partially Ramadan & Eid during that time, it may be possible, but I would say you would be a brave man to rely on it. (dont even think about explaining your situation to them)rgds kev


I think Ramadan is July 8th or 9th this year. But the Saudi Embassy in London closed for Christmas in 2012. So I guess they can choose their holidays!


----------



## hippyheff

This is really helpful thank you. I would have to do everything through London and it was my agent that said the tests have to be done in the UK and there is nothing they can really do to help me. I phoned the office today and they said 3-5 working days but still feeling slightly nervous about the whole thing. I need to be in Saudi on 24th August and am on holiday 6th July to 29th July which limits me somewhat. The form on the embassy site is quite simple but the one I was sent does say something about xrays at the bottom and my agent said that they didn't know about the 2 different forms which is crazy as they sent me the form and then sent me contradictory information linking me to the other form on the website. Has anyone else had to get a notarised copy of their degree or is the confirmation from the university enough? Praying I can get this done!


----------



## salamander

hippyheff said:


> Thanks so much, might have to take another job then to be on the safe side which starts late. Any experience of going to work at King Saudi university through an agency?


Hello again Hippyheff,

If I had seen this post I would have written a shorter reply to you before.

Be very careful of working for an agency at a uni in Saudi Arabia. They will take a huge cut from the pay you should get!

You can usually find most unis are advertising on their own websites even if they are using recruitment agencies. Use Google to help you search.

I thought you were referring to visa agents before not recruitment agents. A whole different kettle of fish. Possibly an even more fishy kettle of fish too.

Good luck!
Salamander


----------



## hippyheff

Hi thanks, I will be employed directly by the university, just got hired through them but will check out the direct route too, thanks, you have been a great help


----------



## salamander

hippyheff said:


> This is really helpful thank you. I would have to do everything through London and it was my agent that said the tests have to be done in the UK and there is nothing they can really do to help me. I phoned the office today and they said 3-5 working days but still feeling slightly nervous about the whole thing. I need to be in Saudi on 24th August and am on holiday 6th July to 29th July which limits me somewhat. The form on the embassy site is quite simple but the one I was sent does say something about xrays at the bottom and my agent said that they didn't know about the 2 different forms which is crazy as they sent me the form and then sent me contradictory information linking me to the other form on the website. Has anyone else had to get a notarised copy of their degree or is the confirmation from the university enough? Praying I can get this done!



The SCA attests your copy of the degree when they get the email from your uni.


----------



## salamander

salamander said:


> The SCA attests your copy of the degree when they get the email from your uni.


I suppose a recruitment agent may not use the SCA. If they did some things themselves then you might have to get the attestation done yourself. I have no info about that though.


----------



## hippyheff

Just one more thing - does the visa have to processed through the SCA and then through the embassy or are they the same place?


----------



## salamander

hippyheff said:


> Just one more thing - does the visa have to processed through the SCA and then through the embassy or are they the same place?


Sorry for the late reply, I went to bed after my last post yesterday! I usually only log into my email once a day, it was just good luck that we could exchange messages quickly yesterday.

The way I did it, yes SCA first then the Embassy. They are in different parts of London, but you don't need to visit the SCA in person. They have different websites too, you can find their links in this thread if you look carefully. Not a lot of useful info on either site though, which is why I posted all the info on here.

With a recruitment agency, maybe it is the same or maybe it is different. I don't know anyone who came here through an agency so I can't ask to find out.

Does anyone out there have an answer?

I presume your agency is in the UK though. They should be answering all your questions -they will get a very juicy recruitment fee (and maybe even a monthly payment all the time you are employed) for finding you. So make them earn their money by giving you some straight answers!

Good luck,
Salamander

p.s. It is probably impossible, but if you could find an email address for a teacher at your uni then they could give you more specific answers for some questions. I don't work in Riyadh where King Saud Uni is, so I can't help you on that one.


----------



## hippyheff

Hi, that's great, you have been unbelievably helpful my agency is in the UK and they have basically told me to go away and do everything and then come back when it's all done so I'm having serious second thoughts now.


----------



## salamander

hippyheff said:


> Hi, that's great, you have been unbelievably helpful my agency is in the UK and they have basically told me to go away and do everything and then come back when it's all done so I'm having serious second thoughts now.



If you are British and qualified you can work anywhere in the world. The advantage of Saudi is that the pay is good and you can save most of it as there is nothing to spend your money on here (except your family if you have one). 

I'm really sorry to hear that your recruiter is being difficult. Saudi officials will at least seem helpful even if they are not actively assisting you in an office. Bureaucracy here is never straightforward, but to have problems in the UK is unacceptable. 

Maybe you can find the email address of a helpful member of King Saud University staff from this webpage:
http:// fac.ksu.edu.sa/websites
That might look like a list of question marks but it should work (hopefully it will post the actual website though). For some reason expat forum doesn't like posting weblinks very much.

Or look at another job in Saudi Arabia with a direct hire. If you do a websearch there should be plenty advertising now.

Good luck!
Salamander


----------



## mc30b

Thanks for the information on this thread which is very helpful - my GP filled in my medical report (without the need for a lung x-ray) for £60 and the FCO legalised it no problem.

Once I have my attested degree certificate back from the cultural attache I will post further on how I get on submitting my visa application to the embassy.


----------



## EFL-XS

Hi mc30B

A quick question please, apart from the x-ray, were there any other parts of the medical form that was filled with (not tested) by your GP? I have been offered a job with a university in Saudi (direct hire) and I am planning to do the medical tests for me and my Mrs. I honestly can not afford Harley's medical at the moment (nearly 700 quid) and will give it a go with my GP but I just wanted to know if your GP didn't have to fill everything on the form.

Thanks


----------



## mc30b

Hi, the doctor wrote "N/A" against CNR, bilharzia, TB and anti hbc and "not done" against HIV. I'm due to collect my visa tomorrow so I will post after that whether there are any issues with the medical form - the guy behind the desk seemed happy with it.


----------



## EFL-XS

mc30b said:


> Hi, the doctor wrote "N/A" against CNR, bilharzia, TB and anti hbc and "not done" against HIV. I'm due to collect my visa tomorrow so I will post after that whether there are any issues with the medical form - the guy behind the desk seemed happy with it.



Thank you so much for this mate, I really appreciate it. 

Two more questions please: After the Saudi Cultural attestation of your qualifications, did you have to get them further attested from the Saudi Embassy or the FCO or was it just the Saudi Cultural attestation thart was required?

The other question is, how long did it take the FCO to attest your medical report?

Thanks a lot mc30b


----------



## mc30b

No I didn't get the certificate attested by anybody else. 

The FCO were pretty quick - I paid online and sent the certificate off with a self addressed envelope and it came back legalised a few days later.


----------



## salamander

mc30b said:


> No I didn't get the certificate attested by anybody else.
> 
> The FCO were pretty quick - I paid online and sent the certificate off with a self addressed envelope and it came back legalised a few days later.



Thanks mc30b,
Any idea why your medical was attested so quickly by the FCO? Was it a London GP?

Just trying to think if there is a way for people to know why it sometimes takes longer. Might be that the FCO just weren't busy this week. Or maybe your GP was very on the ball replying to a query email from them.

Cheers,
Salamander


----------



## Gradgirl13

Hi Salamander,

Thanks for the guidance here. I received my contract and visa invitation letter from the Uni in Saudi and then waited for about a week to be contact by the SCA. Finally, I decided to contact them on the number you posted. Just to confirm people, the SCA do take AGES to answer the call so I'd suggest calling at 9am on the dot. For those who live in London, in particular West London, you can drop off documents in person between 9:30 - 12:30 pm, I believe. 

Salamander, I sent all my docs plus SCA request letter to registry etc special delivery a few days ago. Shall I forward the uni emails now or wait for Mr A to get back to me?


----------



## Gradgirl13

For those who are doing this process alone (following Salamander's previous email on the process), there's a PDF file on the uksacb dot org website which tells you what to send in (it doesn't mention the FCO attested medical however) on page 2 of the PDF is a sample letter which you can print and write in your Uni's name - for registry department.

What I've already experienced in that sometimes they don't make things 100% clear in a way we may be used to here so you find you may still need to check things out to be certain. Cross cultural communication at its best.. lol

I'm hoping that my docs will be attested well within the 4 weeks as Ramadhan is fast approaching 9th July and things may slow down somewhat on their side. Once that's done I can get on to the Embassy with documents and that BIG cheesy smile (on second thoughts maybe not as I'm a female) 

Good luck all


----------



## mc30b

salamander said:


> Thanks mc30b,
> Any idea why your medical was attested so quickly by the FCO? Was it a London GP?
> 
> Just trying to think if there is a way for people to know why it sometimes takes longer. Might be that the FCO just weren't busy this week. Or maybe your GP was very on the ball replying to a query email from them.
> 
> Cheers,
> Salamander


My GP is in Hertfordshire - I assume that my GP is already known to the FCO and so didn't need to respond to an email. My experience of trying to get my GP to do any admin tasks (e.g. send off an insurance company medical) is that they are very slow.


----------



## EFL-XS

mc30b said:


> No I didn't get the certificate attested by anybody else.
> 
> The FCO were pretty quick - I paid online and sent the certificate off with a self addressed envelope and it came back legalised a few days later.


mc30b... thank you so much for giving such positive replies, I was so nervous about the whole process until I read what you and Salamander wrote.

I know that I have been a bit pushy, but could I just trouble you please with two more questions? How much did you pay for your medical report to be attested (including the postage - there and back to Milton Keynes)? Also, how much did you pay (I presume online) for the Saudi Visa application before you have submitted the papers?

Thanks a lot mc30b 

On a different note, I would like to share this with the forum members. There is a link on the FCO website which tells you if your GP is registered with the General Medical Council or not. This is really helpful for people who need to get medical reports filled in by their GPs. I can not for some reason insert the link. Please copy and paste the following in your address bar

webcache.gmc-uk.org/gmclrmp_enu/start.swe?SWECmd=GotoView&_sn=UFRxbmaClW9XFDcolZzJShxjGf0J5B.BHcnsVCQHMYDL6bf5TOaMNPyxjPWiWbDdWYGAYykNJgBGQJSJ.LFP5Qm5ZIIAqGZm9iigkAwXuHTSPSv4XiYlzMw6HOxXxPVXVhqboCO1UpdOfG3HGkCWrZRoyWeQCXZW7DXH4lCgCQVQ8LXOxIsYZcvwmGFS-QlFMCVt9Y95N-c_&SWEView=GMC+WEB+Doctor+Search&SRN=&SWEHo=webcache.gmc-uk.org&SWETS=1372340985&SWEApplet=GMC+WEB+Health+Provider+Search+Applet

All you have to do is just fill in the first name and the last name of your GP (ignore the GMC reference number).


----------



## EFL-XS

I wounder if hippyheff managed to get his medicals done for him and his family and for how much


----------



## mc30b

EFL-XS said:


> mc30b... thank you so much for giving such positive replies, I was so nervous about the whole process until I read what you and Salamander wrote.
> 
> I know that I have been a bit pushy, but could I just trouble you please with two more questions? How much did you pay for your medical report to be attested (including the postage - there and back to Milton Keynes)? Also, how much did you pay (I presume online) for the Saudi Visa application before you have submitted the papers?
> 
> Thanks a lot mc30b
> 
> On a different note, I would like to share this with the forum members. There is a link on the FCO website which tells you if your GP is registered with the General Medical Council or not. This is really helpful for people who need to get medical reports filled in by their GPs. I can not for some reason insert the link. Please copy and paste the following in your address bar
> 
> webcache.gmc-uk.org/gmclrmp_enu/start.swe?SWECmd=GotoView&_sn=UFRxbmaClW9XFDcolZzJShxjGf0J5B.BHcnsVCQHMYDL6bf5TOaMNPyxjPWiWbDdWYGAYykNJgBGQJSJ.LFP5Qm5ZIIAqGZm9iigkAwXuHTSPSv4XiYlzMw6HOxXxPVXVhqboCO1UpdOfG3HGkCWrZRoyWeQCXZW7DXH4lCgCQVQ8LXOxIsYZcvwmGFS-QlFMCVt9Y95N-c_&SWEView=GMC+WEB+Doctor+Search&SRN=&SWEHo=webcache.gmc-uk.org&SWETS=1372340985&SWEApplet=GMC+WEB+Health+Provider+Search+Applet
> 
> All you have to do is just fill in the first name and the last name of your GP (ignore the GMC reference number).


The legalisation costs £30 plus postage (£6 for special delivery I think).

The application cost $10.50 (application fee) and $16 (visa fee).


----------



## mc30b

I got my work visa today. I thought I would summarise the process as it was slightly different from Salamander's. I am working for a private Saudi company.

1. Receive one page document in arabic from my employer telling me to take it to the embassy to get my visa as no other documents are required.
2. Visit embassy and am given a green form and told to comply with the process on the back.
3. Take the opportunity as I am in London to visit cultural attache in Chiswick to try and get my degree certificate attested in person.
4. Am told by the person at the attache that I need a letter of introduction from my employer to get the certificate attested.
5. Get letter of introduction from employer. Send this and other required documents to cultural attache. Ask my university to send an email directly to the relevant individual at the attache confirming the details on my certificate are correct.
6. Have medical with GP (£60) based on what he has on record, with no need for a lung x-ray. Send completed report to FCO having completed form available online and paid fee (£36) online.
7. Having got back legalised medical and attested certificate, apply for visa online and print off application and two payment confirmations. As Salamander says you should select the single entry option - if you select anything else your application will be rejected.
8. Go to embassy with completed green form and documents listed on the back plus two payment confirmations.
9. Now I have back my visa my employer tells me I can come out to work and they will arrange flights.


----------



## EFL-XS

mc30b said:


> I got my work visa today. I thought I would summarise the process as it was slightly different from Salamander's. I am working for a private Saudi company.
> 
> 1. Receive one page document in arabic from my employer telling me to take it to the embassy to get my visa as no other documents are required.
> 2. Visit embassy and am given a green form and told to comply with the process on the back.
> 3. Take the opportunity as I am in London to visit cultural attache in Chiswick to try and get my degree certificate attested in person.
> 4. Am told by the person at the attache that I need a letter of introduction from my employer to get the certificate attested.
> 5. Get letter of introduction from employer. Send this and other required documents to cultural attache. Ask my university to send an email directly to the relevant individual at the attache confirming the details on my certificate are correct.
> 6. Have medical with GP (£60) based on what he has on record, with no need for a lung x-ray. Send completed report to FCO having completed form available online and paid fee (£36) online.
> 7. Having got back legalised medical and attested certificate, apply for visa online and print off application and two payment confirmations. As Salamander says you should select the single entry option - if you select anything else your application will be rejected.
> 8. Go to embassy with completed green form and documents listed on the back plus two payment confirmations.
> 9. Now I have back my visa my employer tells me I can come out to work and they will arrange flights.


Congratulations mc30b! Well done mate! 

One last favour please (honestly)! Could you copy for us the link for applying online for the visa (point 7 in your list) please?

Cheers mate


----------



## mc30b

EFL-XS said:


> Congratulations mc30b! Well done mate!
> 
> One last favour please (honestly)! Could you copy for us the link for applying online for the visa (point 7 in your list) please?
> 
> Cheers mate


No problem - it is at https://enjazit.com.sa/VisaPerson/Agreement


----------



## Gradgirl13

mc30b said:


> I got my work visa today. I thought I would summarise the process as it was slightly different from Salamander's. I am working for a private Saudi company.
> 
> 1. Receive one page document in arabic from my employer telling me to take it to the embassy to get my visa as no other documents are required.
> 2. Visit embassy and am given a green form and told to comply with the process on the back.
> 3. Take the opportunity as I am in London to visit cultural attache in Chiswick to try and get my degree certificate attested in person.
> 4. Am told by the person at the attache that I need a letter of introduction from my employer to get the certificate attested.
> 5. Get letter of introduction from employer. Send this and other required documents to cultural attache. Ask my university to send an email directly to the relevant individual at the attache confirming the details on my certificate are correct.
> 6. Have medical with GP (£60) based on what he has on record, with no need for a lung x-ray. Send completed report to FCO having completed form available online and paid fee (£36) online.
> 7. Having got back legalised medical and attested certificate, apply for visa online and print off application and two payment confirmations. As Salamander says you should select the single entry option - if you select anything else your application will be rejected.
> 8. Go to embassy with completed green form and documents listed on the back plus two payment confirmations.
> 9. Now I have back my visa my employer tells me I can come out to work and they will arrange flights.


Mc30b, that's great. Just a few questions:

How long did it take for you to receive the attestation back from the cultural attaché? I already have emails ( sent directly to me) from my uni confirming my degree. I think I'll go ahead and forward them in addition to asking my uni to send them direct. 

Did you have to attest your CELTA/TESOL qualification? 


Great to know that people are getting through without the help or expense of visa agents!

Good luck in the Magical Kingdom!


----------



## mc30b

Gradgirl13 said:


> Mc30b, that's great. Just a few questions:
> 
> How long did it take for you to receive the attestation back from the cultural attaché? I already have emails ( sent directly to me) from my uni confirming my degree. I think I'll go ahead and forward them in addition to asking my uni to send them direct.
> 
> Did you have to attest your CELTA/TESOL qualification?
> 
> 
> Great to know that people are getting through without the help or expense of visa agents!
> 
> Good luck in the Magical Kingdom!


It took about 8 days to get the attested certificate back. I don't have a CELTA/TESOL qualification (I'm not a teacher).


----------



## salamander

Gradgirl13 said:


> Mc30b, that's great. Just a few questions:
> 
> How long did it take for you to receive the attestation back from the cultural attaché? I already have emails ( sent directly to me) from my uni confirming my degree. I think I'll go ahead and forward them in addition to asking my uni to send them direct.
> 
> Did you have to attest your CELTA/TESOL qualification?
> 
> 
> Great to know that people are getting through without the help or expense of visa agents!
> 
> Good luck in the Magical Kingdom!



Hi Gradgirl,
Yep, forward the emails to the SCA. I would say now you are on their radar and have the email for Mr A then you can send him anything he requested asap. He probably won't have time to answer loads of questions, but he will process your stuff. 

When I arrived in the kingdom my uni HR said only Mr. A processes every single uni visa application and several other types too (at least for the attestation of docs and visa issuance letter). So he must be ridiculously busy.

Sounds like our processing has gone along similar paths. 

It would presumably be better if you got everything competed before things slow down from 9th July.

Good luck!
Salamander


----------



## salamander

mc30b said:


> I got my work visa today. I thought I would summarise the process as it was slightly different from Salamander's. I am working for a private Saudi company.
> 
> 1. Receive one page document in arabic from my employer telling me to take it to the embassy to get my visa as no other documents are required.
> 2. Visit embassy and am given a green form and told to comply with the process on the back.
> 3. Take the opportunity as I am in London to visit cultural attache in Chiswick to try and get my degree certificate attested in person.
> 4. Am told by the person at the attache that I need a letter of introduction from my employer to get the certificate attested.
> 5. Get letter of introduction from employer. Send this and other required documents to cultural attache. Ask my university to send an email directly to the relevant individual at the attache confirming the details on my certificate are correct.
> 6. Have medical with GP (£60) based on what he has on record, with no need for a lung x-ray. Send completed report to FCO having completed form available online and paid fee (£36) online.
> 7. Having got back legalised medical and attested certificate, apply for visa online and print off application and two payment confirmations. As Salamander says you should select the single entry option - if you select anything else your application will be rejected.
> 8. Go to embassy with completed green form and documents listed on the back plus two payment confirmations.
> 9. Now I have back my visa my employer tells me I can come out to work and they will arrange flights.



Cheers mc30b,
It's good to have an alternative method of doing the process on here. As you said, this is for working for a private Saudi company. So the process is different from that for uni teachers.

As far as British people are concerned, there are many expats in Saudi. Probably teachers and engineers make up the biggest groups. These will of course have a different visa process as teachers get approval from the Education ministry but engineers presumably get it from the Industry ministry or Petroleum ministry or something like that.

It's also interesting to note that your employer is organising the flights.

If we get enough info on here we could summarize the different processes and split the thread into different streams to make it easier for everyone to access the info for them. But that is technical mumbo jumbo which I will leave well alone.

Did you mention how long it took from start to finish (job offer to getting the visa) for you?

I would guess that teachers go a bit more slowly through the system. They don't contribute to the economy as much as most workers 

Anyway, I've left the kingdom and am enjoying the rain in England today. First rain in 6 months. Brilliant!

Salamander


----------



## mc30b

salamander said:


> Cheers mc30b,
> It's good to have an alternative method of doing the process on here. As you said, this is for working for a private Saudi company. So the process is different from that for uni teachers.
> 
> As far as British people are concerned, there are many expats in Saudi. Probably teachers and engineers make up the biggest groups. These will of course have a different visa process as teachers get approval from the Education ministry but engineers presumably get it from the Industry ministry or Petroleum ministry or something like that.
> 
> It's also interesting to note that your employer is organising the flights.
> 
> If we get enough info on here we could summarize the different processes and split the thread into different streams to make it easier for everyone to access the info for them. But that is technical mumbo jumbo which I will leave well alone.
> 
> Did you mention how long it took from start to finish (job offer to getting the visa) for you?
> 
> I would guess that teachers go a bit more slowly through the system. They don't contribute to the economy as much as most workers
> 
> Anyway, I've left the kingdom and am enjoying the rain in England today. First rain in 6 months. Brilliant!
> 
> Salamander


My process was a bit different because after I got my job offer there was a wait of a month or so while arrangements were made for a visa for me and my wife to visit Riyadh for a few days to see a school, accomodation etc.

The work visa process started when we got back from the trip (30 May), I received the visa approval letter on 9 June and got my visa on 27 June (it would have been a day earlier if I hadn't selected multiple entries on the electronic application). 

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Gradgirl13

mc30b said:


> It took about 8 days to get the attested certificate back. I don't have a CELTA/TESOL qualification (I'm not a teacher).



Thanks for the info - sorry I glazed over your point on working for a private company.

Cheers
Gradgirl


----------



## Gradgirl13

salamander said:


> Hi Gradgirl,
> Yep, forward the emails to the SCA. I would say now you are on their radar and have the email for Mr A then you can send him anything he requested asap. He probably won't have time to answer loads of questions, but he will process your stuff.
> 
> When I arrived in the kingdom my uni HR said only Mr. A processes every single uni visa application and several other types too (at least for the attestation of docs and visa issuance letter). So he must be ridiculously busy.
> 
> Sounds like our processing has gone along similar paths.
> 
> It would presumably be better if you got everything competed before things slow down from 9th July.
> 
> Good luck!
> Salamander


Hi Salamander,

Welcome home. Yes, must be nice to enjoy the cool weather and rain. Are you returning back in Aug? lane:

Would love to hear your experience there, especially regarding teaching style, classroom management, cultural challenges etc

With regards to the attestation, yes, hope I can get mine within 8 days or so as opposed to the 4-5 weeks mentioned on the SCA website.


----------



## salamander

mc30b said:


> My process was a bit different because after I got my job offer there was a wait of a month or so while arrangements were made for a visa for me and my wife to visit Riyadh for a few days to see a school, accomodation etc.
> 
> The work visa process started when we got back from the trip (30 May), I received the visa approval letter on 9 June and got my visa on 27 June (it would have been a day earlier if I hadn't selected multiple entries on the electronic application).
> 
> I hope this is helpful.



Thanks mc30b,

That's very interesting that you could enter to check things out and then return with a work visa not so long afterwards. 

I think a short visit would probably help to reassure people that the kingdom is just another country. In theory that could make less people try to 'do a runner' when they arrived on the work visa.

Ah, we both got caught out by the multiple entries problem. Hope you remembered to pay twice online. I got caught out by both things, which made me all the more keen to put helpful info on here.

Your process was quick! 

Sounds good,
Salamander


----------



## salamander

Gradgirl13 said:


> Hi Salamander,
> 
> Welcome home. Yes, must be nice to enjoy the cool weather and rain. Are you returning back in Aug? lane:
> 
> Would love to hear your experience there, especially regarding teaching style, classroom management, cultural challenges etc
> 
> With regards to the attestation, yes, hope I can get mine within 8 days or so as opposed to the 4-5 weeks mentioned on the SCA website.



Hi Gradgirl,

No, I've decided to go to a different country from September. It's all go in the teaching world lane:

Yeah, I'm happy to answer all your questions about the experience. I had a few friends working in (or with experience of) the kingdom to ask before I went. My experience was a lot better because I was prepared for it by the info they gave me :clap2:

Take care,
Salamander


----------



## EFL-XS

mc30b said:


> It took about 8 days to get the attested certificate back. I don't have a CELTA/TESOL qualification (I'm not a teacher).


Thanks for sharing this mc30b. You are so spot on! I got my attested qualifications (Masters and PGCE - NOT CELTA) back from the Saudi Cultural Bureu today. In total it took 8 days from the day my Uni sent the verification e-mail to them - just as mc30b said!

I am planning to go to my GP on Wednesday, I just don't know for sure if my Mrs is required to do the medical with the GP (I know she definitely needs it once she we are in Saudi) and if she IS required to do it with the GP, what will she put at the bottom of the form? Fit for employment even though she is not going to work!


----------



## mc30b

Hi.

I'm assuming my wife will need to do the medical here to get her visa as it is listed as one of the requirements at 
REQUIREMENTS FOR FAMILY VISIT OR RESIDENCY VISAS 

I had the same thoughts about the work reference on the medical form but my wife is using that one as its the only one on the embassy website.


----------



## Gradgirl13

EFL-XS said:


> Thanks for sharing this mc30b. You are so spot on! I got my attested qualifications (Masters and PGCE - NOT CELTA) back from the Saudi Cultural Bureu today. In total it took 8 days from the day my Uni sent the verification e-mail to them - just as mc30b said!
> 
> I am planning to go to my GP on Wednesday, I just don't know for sure if my Mrs is required to do the medical with the GP (I know she definitely needs it once she we are in Saudi) and if she IS required to do it with the GP, what will she put at the bottom of the form? Fit for employment even though she is not going to work!


Hi EFL-XS,

I'm still awaiting my attested docs, but it's not quite 8 days yet so I have to be patient. I'm a little concerned because I just looked on the embassy's website and saw this:


Home

Hope that comes up! If not, it's the following:

*To all Travel agencies and Individuals
Mon 16 June 2013

This is to inform you that according to the new regulations all legalization's fees should be paid electronically through one of our appointed agencies, details of which are mentioned in the attached table.
Kindly note that from the date of this circular the legalization of documents will not be processed unless a receipt of online payment (which is issued by one of the previously mentioned companies) is provided together with your application.*


How do you understand this? Does this only apply to the hajj applicants or are they saying all fees (regardless) needs to be through their agents ( as opposed to going throughout the online enjazt sys) ?? 

As usual it's a bumber to actually contact anyone for clarification 

Any insights?


----------



## mc30b

Gradgirl13 said:


> Hi EFL-XS,
> 
> I'm still awaiting my attested docs, but it's not quite 8 days yet so I have to be patient. I'm a little concerned because I just looked on the embassy's website and saw this:
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> Hope that comes up! If not, it's the following:
> 
> *To all Travel agencies and Individuals
> Mon 16 June 2013
> 
> This is to inform you that according to the new regulations all legalization's fees should be paid electronically through one of our appointed agencies, details of which are mentioned in the attached table.
> Kindly note that from the date of this circular the legalization of documents will not be processed unless a receipt of online payment (which is issued by one of the previously mentioned companies) is provided together with your application.*
> 
> 
> How do you understand this? Does this only apply to the hajj applicants or are they saying all fees (regardless) needs to be through their agents ( as opposed to going throughout the online enjazt sys) ??
> 
> As usual it's a bumber to actually contact anyone for clarification
> 
> Any insights?


I assume this only applies to documents which need to be "legalised" by the embassy, which is not relevant to the work visa process. It wasn't an issue for me and I applied after 16 June.


----------



## Gradgirl13

mc30b said:


> I assume this only applies to documents which need to be "legalised" by the embassy, which is not relevant to the work visa process. It wasn't an issue for me and I applied after 16 June.


Right, that makes sense because I've already legalised my medical report from FCO and obviously my docs are with the Cultural Attache. 

Thanks mc30b, just got a little worried as it's not unusual for rules to be changed.

Cheers


----------



## EFL-XS

Gradgirl13 said:


> Right, that makes sense because I've already legalised my medical report from FCO and obviously my docs are with the Cultural Attache.
> 
> Thanks mc30b, just got a little worried as it's not unusual for rules to be changed.
> 
> Cheers


Don't worry. I am sure your papers are on the way. In fact, I didn't just get the documents attested by the cultural bureu, I also got the letter addressed to the Saudi Consulate to issue the visas for me and my family. 

Out of curiosity Gradgirl13, was your medical report similar to mc30b's medical report where some tests were not done?


----------



## Gradgirl13

EFL-XS said:


> Don't worry. I am sure your papers are on the way. In fact, I didn't just get the documents attested by the cultural bureu, I also got the letter addressed to the Saudi Consulate to issue the visas for me and my family.
> 
> Out of curiosity Gradgirl13, was your medical report similar to mc30b's medical report where some tests were not done?



Hi EFL

Yes I used the medical report from the embassy website. My GP recorded none next to most things. There were a few things which were recently tested like BP so that has the info recorded. 

Gradgirl


----------



## EFL-XS

Gradgirl13 said:


> Hi EFL
> 
> Yes I used the medical report from the embassy website. My GP recorded none next to most things. There were a few things which were recently tested like BP so that has the info recorded.
> 
> Gradgirl


Thanks Gradgirl.


----------



## kriz

Hi all

First of all congratulations to all who have got the visas or are close to it:clap2:

Im about to start my process and not looking forward to it especially since Ramadan has started and as mentioned before it takes longer!

Ive been told by my recruitment agency that my visa authorisation letter has come through and they gave me the visa no. and letter no.

After numerous calls and holding on the phone for what seemed like hours i managed to get through to Mr A today. He said that he will email me as soon as he receives the letter from saudi, he said it takes few days! 

Meanwhile what do you experienced people suggest i start doing first. I cant afford the fees that the agents are charging especially since both my husband and I both need our medical tests done ( my husband is on the visa letter as my mahram and will be coming with me) 

Also do I contact my university for my BA only (i don't have MA). What about my CELTA and my DTELLS?

Ive arranged to speak to my GP about the medicals.

Thanks


----------



## salamander

kriz said:


> Hi all
> 
> First of all congratulations to all who have got the visas or are close to it:clap2:
> 
> Im about to start my process and not looking forward to it especially since Ramadan has started and as mentioned before it takes longer!
> 
> Ive been told by my recruitment agency that my visa authorisation letter has come through and they gave me the visa no. and letter no.
> 
> After numerous calls and holding on the phone for what seemed like hours i managed to get through to Mr A today. He said that he will email me as soon as he receives the letter from saudi, he said it takes few days!
> 
> Meanwhile what do you experienced people suggest i start doing first. I cant afford the fees that the agents are charging especially since both my husband and I both need our medical tests done ( my husband is on the visa letter as my mahram and will be coming with me)
> 
> Also do I contact my university for my BA only (i don't have MA). What about my CELTA and my DTELLS?
> 
> Ive arranged to speak to my GP about the medicals.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Kriz,

Sounds like you will be following the same visa process as Gradgirl & I. 

Steps:
1) If you have a GP use them. Get them to do the form now.
2) Contact your uni for your BA confirmation now. 
-Follow all the instructions in the previous pages for details. 
-My long intro should explain everything. Please note it is in chronological order to tell you what to do at what time. Each number was for a new step, but there were sub-steps like 1a 1b etc I think.
-Gradgirl might know if anything needs to be revised.

Seems like they don't care about CELTA etc, only degrees. To be fair they are dealing with applicants from all over the world, and some of the training there is rubbish. So they seem to restrict themselves to degrees only. Of course not every degree carries the same value, and that will be reflected in your salary as well as your NS or NNS status. Things are as they are over there, the UK may be too 'pc' these days, but Saudi is not.

Good luck! :fingerscrossed:
Salamander


----------



## kriz

salamander said:


> Hi Kriz,
> 
> Sounds like you will be following the same visa process as Gradgirl & I.
> 
> Steps:
> 1) If you have a GP use them. Get them to do the form now.
> 2) Contact your uni for your BA confirmation now.
> -Follow all the instructions in the previous pages for details.
> -My long intro should explain everything. Please note it is in chronological order to tell you what to do at what time. Each number was for a new step, but there were sub-steps like 1a 1b etc I think.
> -Gradgirl might know if anything needs to be revised.
> 
> Seems like they don't care about CELTA etc, only degrees. To be fair they are dealing with applicants from all over the world, and some of the training there is rubbish. So they seem to restrict themselves to degrees only. Of course not every degree carries the same value, and that will be reflected in your salary as well as your NS or NNS status. Things are as they are over there, the UK may be too 'pc' these days, but Saudi is not.
> 
> Good luck! :fingerscrossed:
> Salamander


Many thanks Salamander.

I just emailed my uni for the confirmation of my degree and I've managed to book an appointment to see my GP this week. There seem to be two medical forms going around do you or gardgirl now which one is the correct one. 
I also looked on the link given by someone on the forum to check if my GP is already registered with the FCO and thankfully he is so I'm hoping it wont take that long to get it legalised 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gradgirl13

kriz said:


> Many thanks Salamander.
> 
> I just emailed my uni for the confirmation of my degree and I've managed to book an appointment to see my GP this week. There seem to be two medical forms going around do you or gardgirl now which one is the correct one.
> I also looked on the link given by someone on the forum to check if my GP is already registered with the FCO and thankfully he is so I'm hoping it wont take that long to get it legalised
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi Kriz,

Download the medical report from the Saudi Embassy website (the one that says "PAST MEDICAL HISTORY" and take that along to your appointment with your GP (he/she should be able to fill it in straight away as all data is on their computer and should be none or none recorded for the majority if not all categories of illness ) Carry some cash as you'll probably have to pay the reception (also get a receipt if your sponsor says they'll reimburse once in Saudi - some do...some don't it seems)

Technically you should be able to leave your appointment with all completed and signed. Then do the rest from home via the FCO website. It took a little over a week from what I recall (but would recommend to notify the GP receptionist to tell them to look out for an email from the FCO regarding this - If they're efficient, they'll make a little note on your file. That should prevent any confusion or delay when the FCO contacts them for the legalised process

Good luck


----------



## kriz

Ive received an email from Mr A:clap2:

It says on the email that i have to send a covering letter to the saudi cultural attache, did any of you do that?

Also a really silly question but the stamped self addressed envelope should that be an A4 envelope

And do I need to send copies of my celta and dtells certificates or only my BA?


----------



## Gradgirl13

kriz said:


> Ive received an email from Mr A:clap2:
> 
> It says on the email that i have to send a covering letter to the saudi cultural attache, did any of you do that?
> 
> Also a really silly question but the stamped self addressed envelope should that be an A4 envelope
> 
> And do I need to send copies of my celta and dtells certificates or only my BA?


Yes, I sent a covering letter and a SAE A4 envelope. Didn't send copies of CELTA or Cert Ed etc just BA/MA degree. Remember to send it recorded delivery - I sent mine special delivery so I could track it. Still waiting and it's been 2 weeks ( and that's with forwarding uni emails at same time) Spoke to Mr A and he just said I have to "give it more time" - didn't even ask my name just when I sent it. No estimation of how long so just being patient and forgetting about it for now Go figure

Good luck 
Gradgirl


----------



## salamander

kriz said:


> Many thanks Salamander.
> 
> I just emailed my uni for the confirmation of my degree and I've managed to book an appointment to see my GP this week. There seem to be two medical forms going around do you or gardgirl now which one is the correct one.
> I also looked on the link given by someone on the forum to check if my GP is already registered with the FCO and thankfully he is so I'm hoping it wont take that long to get it legalised
> 
> :fingerscrossed:




The basic form, no X-rays, is the UK one. X-ray form is for USA. Seems like visa agencies in UK sometimes use the USA form. But everyone on here has used the UK form with no problems reported. The UK form is on the Saudi Embassy website. 

Here: Pages - Consular Application Forms
Or here:
Pages - Consular Application Forms

The form is the same. I love the way it is still a scanned copy of an original.

Good luck,
Salamander


----------



## kriz

Many thanks for this post its been a life saver

Just got my medical form done by my GP and he didn't charge me penny:clap2:
Filled in the FCO online form and made the £36 payment. But it doesn't say if i need to sent a self addressed envelop, just the document, payment receipt and the application form.

Also how long did it take for the unis to reply back?

Im so sorry to keep bothering you all with these questions


----------



## salamander

kriz said:


> Many thanks for this post its been a life saver
> 
> Just got my medical form done by my GP and he didn't charge me penny:clap2:
> Filled in the FCO online form and made the £36 payment. But it doesn't say if i need to sent a self addressed envelop, just the document, payment receipt and the application form.
> 
> Also how long did it take for the unis to reply back?
> 
> Im so sorry to keep bothering you all with these questions



Well done for the free medical 
Just follow the FCO instructions.
I mentioned uni response times before.


----------



## EFL-XS

Good morning friends

Just thought of letting you know that I finally got the visas for me and my Mrs. I got the GP to sign the medical for me and my Mrs. He didn't charge us anything but we had to wait for over a week for him to send his confirmation (signature) to the FCO. Anyways, once the FCO legalized/attested the reports, I took everything to the consulate. The Saudi guy was really nice but was very *very* thorough with the applications! I found out (late) that wife and children category should be under RESIDENT and NOT anything else! Also, a copy of the marriage certificate is needed - contrary to what some of my mates told me! - (I guess copies birth certificates for the children are needed as well). Once I had all the corrections - to the Mrs. application , the visa took TWO days ! Also, one last thing, the consulate now - apparently - do NOT accept "Return by Post" applications from "Walk In" applicants. If you do use the post, there and back, that's fine, BUT, if you go yourself, the guy said I needed to collect the passports myself in two days and that's how I got them. Oh, yeah, one last thing. London is a really horrible place!

All is well that ends well  

Good luck to all of you who are still getting the visas!


----------



## kriz

EFL-XS said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Just thought of letting you know that I finally got the visas for me and my Mrs. I got the GP to sign the medical for me and my Mrs. He didn't charge us anything but we had to wait for over a week for him to send his confirmation (signature) to the FCO. Anyways, once the FCO legalized/attested the reports, I took everything to the consulate. The Saudi guy was really nice but was very *very* thorough with the applications! I found out (late) that wife and children category should be under RESIDENT and NOT anything else! Also, a copy of the marriage certificate is needed - contrary to what some of my mates told me! - (I guess copies birth certificates for the children are needed as well). Once I had all the corrections - to the Mrs. application , the visa took TWO days ! Also, one last thing, the consulate now - apparently - do NOT accept "Return by Post" applications from "Walk In" applicants. If you do use the post, there and back, that's fine, BUT, if you go yourself, the guy said I needed to collect the passports myself in two days and that's how I got them. Oh, yeah, one last thing. London is a really horrible place!
> 
> All is well that ends well
> 
> Good luck to all of you who are still getting the visas!



Well done:clap2: it must be a relief 

Can I just ask at what stage do you need to present your marriage certificate? My husband is also coming with me, I've given in his passport copy along with mine to Mr A at the SCA. But otherwise so far a marriage certificate hasn't been mentioned.

Thanks


----------



## EFL-XS

Apologies for the late reply Kriz.

Once you have got the letter of VISA authorization with your name and whoever else (family) is coming with you to Saudi from the Saudi Cultural Bureau addressed to the Saudi Consulate, your qualifications attested by the Same office (Saudi Cultural Bureau) AND you have your medical(s) signed by the GP and attested by the FCO with the online applications and online payments (TWICE), THEN, at this stage you take all these documents to the Saudi Consulate together with the marriage certificate (and kids' birth certificates if you have any) with your passports and photos and that's it - LAST STEP  .

All the best Kriz


----------



## kriz

Thank you so much EFL-XS

Im waiting for my documents to come back from Mr A but its only been a couple of days!

I wonder if gradgirl got hers back?

Just for information i got my medical form from the FCO in 4 working days, if your GP is registered on the website given in previous pages then it doesnt take long


----------



## Gradgirl13

Hi all,

Just got my attested documents back last week from Mr A. It took 5 weeks exactly and a trip down there - luckily I live local so it wasn't a problem! I'm now doing the online enjazat application but have come to another dead end as I don't know what to put in the field "sponsors ID number" In any case, I have contacted my employer in Saudi and hopefully they'll get back to me but as Eid is looming there might be delays. 

I think my delays with the SCA were mainly to do with the fact that my employers didn't send an email to Mr A in the first instance. I basically had to initiate and do everything myself. I also didn't get a letter from SCA per se - he only sent the stamped and signed attested copy of my degree and the original employer invitation letter I sent him. He also returned my medical report in person and said he didn't need that. I've read on other forums that some people get a unique number and am wondering whether this is the sponsor ID number... As usual nothing ever straight forward - everything is in Arabic ( apart from contract which is translated next to the Arabic) One thing I've already learnt is the nature and their bureaucracy and that one has to have an abundance of patience. So once over this hurdle then I'm ready to submit everything to the embassy for the work and family visas.

Btw: The cultural Bureau office is closed now from Mon 5th Aug - Mon 12th Aug for Eid holidays


----------



## kriz

Gradgirl13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got my attested documents back last week from Mr A. It took 5 weeks exactly and a trip down there - luckily I live local so it wasn't a problem! I'm now doing the online enjazat application but have come to another dead end as I don't know what to put in the field "sponsors ID number" In any case, I have contacted my employer in Saudi and hopefully they'll get back to me but as Eid is looming there might be delays.
> 
> I think my delays with the SCA were mainly to do with the fact that my employers didn't send an email to Mr A in the first instance. I basically had to initiate and do everything myself. I also didn't get a letter from SCA per se - he only sent the stamped and signed attested copy of my degree and the original employer invitation letter I sent him. He also returned my medical report in person and said he didn't need that. I've read on other forums that some people get a unique number and am wondering whether this is the sponsor ID number... As usual nothing ever straight forward - everything is in Arabic ( apart from contract which is translated next to the Arabic) One thing I've already learnt is the nature and their bureaucracy and that one has to have an abundance of patience. So once over this hurdle then I'm ready to submit everything to the embassy for the work and family visas.
> 
> Btw: The cultural Bureau office is closed now from Mon 5th Aug - Mon 12th Aug for Eid holidays



Hi gradgirl

I hope you managed to get the sponsor ID Number, did you check on the letter that MR A sent? I know its all in arabic but i managed to get mine translated and the number is on it.

How far are you in the process? I went to the embassy today and they said to go back on wednesday to collect the passports.


----------



## kriz

:smile: i got my visa on wednesday and sent a scanned copy to Mr A. Now waiting for the airlines to contact me to flights:smile:

Just want to thank everyone for the information given


----------



## Dagz

*Iqaama Medical*

Hi All
I am currently in the process of trying to obtain an Iqaama to work in KSA at a Medical Uni. The whole process has been a bit long winded, stressful and complex. This is due in part to the recruiter/ agent who is supposed to be organising this providing inaccurate and/or misleading information. I submitted a medical report/notarised MA to the agent in London to be attested at the FCO in London. My medical report was completed by my local GP stating 'no record or no history' to the points on the front of the form, will this be acceptable? Also when the agent took the form to the FCO they are still in the process of trying to attest it as apparently my GP's signature is not on some database but as a GP is not a public notary why would they appear on this database? How long will it take for the FCO to attest this medical form and will it be possible for them to obtain the necessary attestation as my GP does not appear on the database they are checking? It is all a bit confusing and is delaying my already late departure. As a lot of this is due to recruiter/agent incompetence it is all a bit frustrating. If anybody could provide any accurate advice I would be extremely grateful. It does seem that I am getting towards the end of the application process now but unfortunately as my GP's signature is not on the database things seem to have come to a halt, hopefully temporarily. I did contact my Medical Center but they said they haven't heard anything from the FCO and my agent is very lax in terms of responses. What can I do to overcome this obstacle please?
Best Wishes
Dagz


----------



## mc30b

Dagz said:


> Hi All
> I am currently in the process of trying to obtain an Iqaama to work in KSA at a Medical Uni. The whole process has been a bit long winded, stressful and complex. This is due in part to the recruiter/ agent who is supposed to be organising this providing inaccurate and/or misleading information. I submitted a medical report/notarised MA to the agent in London to be attested at the FCO in London. My medical report was completed by my local GP stating 'no record or no history' to the points on the front of the form, will this be acceptable? Also when the agent took the form to the FCO they are still in the process of trying to attest it as apparently my GP's signature is not on some database but as a GP is not a public notary why would they appear on this database? How long will it take for the FCO to attest this medical form and will it be possible for them to obtain the necessary attestation as my GP does not appear on the database they are checking? It is all a bit confusing and is delaying my already late departure. As a lot of this is due to recruiter/agent incompetence it is all a bit frustrating. If anybody could provide any accurate advice I would be extremely grateful. It does seem that I am getting towards the end of the application process now but unfortunately as my GP's signature is not on the database things seem to have come to a halt, hopefully temporarily. I did contact my Medical Center but they said they haven't heard anything from the FCO and my agent is very lax in terms of responses. What can I do to overcome this obstacle please?
> Best Wishes
> Dagz


I don't think there is any issue with a no record or no history response from your GP.

To be able to legalise the medical form the FCO need to confirm both that your GP is on the relevant UK register of doctors and that his or her signature matches that on your medical form. If they don't already have a copy of the signature they will request it from your GP surgery by email - that is what seems to be happening to you. 

Once the FCO get the signature they will be able to attest the medical form and it should only take a few days.


----------



## shanni123

*Saudi Culture of Attaché/ Legalisation*

The company I will be working for wants me to go through a agency but I want to get most of it don't myself.
The agency listed their prices but I'm unsure about the Saudi Culture of Attaché/ Legalisation. So far I have my medical report form from my GP (£15) and will end the medical form and degree certificate to FCO but don't know what I need to do after that.

These are the agency prices. Crazy i know 
Medical Report: £ 350.00
• FCO Legalisation: £100.00 
•Saudi Culture of Attaché/ Legalisation: £100.00


----------



## kriz

shanni123 said:


> The company I will be working for wants me to go through a agency but I want to get most of it don't myself.
> The agency listed their prices but I'm unsure about the Saudi Culture of Attaché/ Legalisation. So far I have my medical report form from my GP (£15) and will end the medical form and degree certificate to FCO but don't know what I need to do after that.
> 
> These are the agency prices. Crazy i know
> Medical Report: £ 350.00
> • FCO Legalisation: £100.00
> •Saudi Culture of Attaché/ Legalisation: £100.00


I did it on my own and it cost just over £100.00. 
Firstly send the medical form to FCO it will cost you £36 inc postage. 
Contact your university and ask them to send you an email confirming your degree which you need to forward onto Mr A (look on previous pages for his details). you need to post your certificates (not the medical), letter of employment verification (get fom your employer), cover letter (see previous pages its there in full detail).

Wait for Mr A to contact you (it can take upto weeks) and once he sends you the letter of invitation from your work place and a letter to the Saudi Embassy....you then go online and make a payment for your visa (you have to pay twice, again see previous pages for detail) I think it comes upto £26. 

Than take a print out of the payment and online form (seriously its so easy!) to the saudi embassy along with all your documents that Mr A sent you and your medical form that FCO have sent back (check on their website they have a list of things to bring passport pics, passport, c.v etc).

They will ask you to come back in three working days.

we go back and they give your passport back with a visa on it:fingerscrossed:

Good luck
go back and


----------



## shanni123

*Saudi Cultural Attache*

Thanks for all your help just a few more question. Do I have to wait for the Saudi Cultural Attache to contact me or can I just send everything off? Do I need to send the job offer letter with all the other documents? Do I need to send money off with that or do I wait for the bill?

Want to confirm this is the address to send my degree and documents to be attested -
Royal Embassy of Saudi Arabia
Cultural Bureau in London
630 Chiswick High Road
London
W4 5RY
United Kingdom


----------



## lthorley

ESLguru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to take up a teaching post in Saudi Arabia but i need to complete a medical report in order to apply for the visa. the problem is that many places are asking for a few hundred pounds for a report per person.
> 
> Does anyone know of a GP around London who will do a medical report for a reasonable fee?
> 
> Thanks and regards.



Read your info carefully, I did not have a medical but my own GP (for c.£40) completed the single medical form with me. If it's the same as mine, it refers to PAST illness/conditions. I received this advice from this website,
You will get a medical here , when you arrive. I, like you did not want to pay hundreds of pounds for this.


----------

